# NEC on audio cd?



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Looking for a company that sells the NEC on audio cd( NOT CD-ROM). Nor Tom or Mike or NFPA sells anything like this! Anyone know where i can find this?


----------



## nolabama (Oct 3, 2007)

Even I cant handle that much NEC :no:

However I do not know of one.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

CD...? 1990 called and it wants its technology back.....:laughing:... How about digital..?


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

captkirk said:


> CD...? 1990 called and it wants its technology back.....:laughing:... How about digital..?


 
yeah yeah!!!!! Nor can i find a audio file for my ipod! Driving back and forth to work and home! It would be nice to get a extra 30-45 mins of NEC studing!

What would Technology be without Knowledge?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

hire a helper and have him read it to you.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

JBIRD said:


> Nor can i find a audio file for my ipod! Driving back and forth to work and home! It would be nice to get a extra 30-45 mins of NEC studing!


I have looked and can't find anything either.

I can see the headlines now Crazy electrician goes postal at redlight after listening to the code book all the way home.:2guns: :laughing:


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> hire a helper and have him read it to you.


 
lol.....:laughing:....That would not work well


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

JBIRD,

IMHO, you should not be trying to memorize any of the NEC at all, you should however be proficient at navigating the sections in the book. Concentrate on understanding the layout, that will do much more for you in the long run.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> JBIRD,
> 
> IMHO, you should not be trying to memorize any of the NEC at all, you should however be proficient at navigating the sections in the book. Concentrate on understanding the layout, that will do much more for you in the long run.


thats 100% true. its impossible to memorize the code. just memorize how to use it and navigate it quickly. get a mike holt nec book to help you understand it too


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> JBIRD,
> 
> IMHO, you should not be trying to memorize any of the NEC at all, you should however be proficient at navigating the sections in the book. Concentrate on understanding the layout, that will do much more for you in the long run.


Understandable! I am good at navigating the NEC and understanding the layout!


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Jan 27, 2009)

Stop yelling at me.

:jester:


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I dont want to be the one to burst your bubble but I really think you might be better off getting your self a work book and start answering questions. Studying for your test (what ever it may be) is not about memorizing the NEC. Its about becoming familiar with HOW to find information in a timely manner. You can listen to the audio all day and night but you really need to put some elbow grease into it and flip those pages and answer question after question.


----------



## JoeKP (Nov 16, 2009)

here you go:



MDShunk said:


> Or this lady?:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Why on earth would anyone ever want to _listen_ to the NEC?

WHY?


WHY!?!?!?


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> JBIRD,
> 
> IMHO, you should not be trying to memorize any of the NEC at all, you should however be proficient at navigating the sections in the book. Concentrate on understanding the layout, that will do much more for you in the long run.


Exactly. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

>


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Magnettica said:


> :lol::lol::lol:


Wocka wocka wocka!


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

L o l


----------



## mattsilkwood (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> hire a helper and have him read it to you.


 I have a hard enough time finding a helper that can read.:laughing:


----------



## Grimlock (Aug 4, 2009)

mattsilkwood said:


> I have a hard enough time finding a helper that can read.:laughing:


Just get one of these NEC picture books and have them describe the code to you:










(It's actually a pretty good book)


----------



## JBIRD (Mar 26, 2008)

Great comments!!!


----------



## active1 (Dec 29, 2009)

For the right money I'll read it to you on the phone.
You can even record the call and play it back again.


----------



## rinburevolution (Jun 30, 2008)

Yeah, this would be a great help.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

I can see an emerging niche market here:


----------

